# just refined tonight :)



## mls26cwru (Nov 19, 2013)

6.8 grams from 3.5 pounds of fingers. Twice refined (second with oxalic acid). I let it cool under flame until it solidified and it looked so pristine and had a mirror shine... when I rubbed it with it with a microfiber cloth to try to get a few bits of borax that stuck, it scratched the surface all up  guess I will just have to remelt it and make a bigger button next time! 8)


----------



## niteliteone (Nov 19, 2013)

Have you tried to fire polish it :?: 
That way it will look shiny until you decide to add to it.


----------



## mls26cwru (Nov 20, 2013)

i did... and this time i put it in a soft tissue in an envelope to prevent the surface scratches... it look pretty damn awesome :mrgreen:


----------

